# flash player ...pas de son !!!



## fredo2512 (11 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
je ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe 
je n'ai plus de son avec flash player , par exemple sur dailymotion , j'ai l'image mais as de son .......
j'ai jeté les preferences de safari, de flash, qe quicktime ... mais rein a fair 
j'ai rechargé flash player, j'ai rechargé la derniere version de safari ...et toujours pas de son !!!! 
help
merci


----------



## Didjo (11 Octobre 2007)

Tu as redémarré ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2007)

Essaie Applications >> Utilitaires >> Configuration audio et MIDI et dans la section Sortie audio met le format en 44100.0Hz ou 48000.0Hz.


----------



## fredo2512 (12 Octobre 2007)

merci !!
c'etait ça !!!
en plus je l'avais deja fait y a longtemps !!
encore bravo et merci


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2007)

Bah de rien.


----------



## Mister Mystery (1 Novembre 2007)

J'avais exactement le même problème... 
J'ai réinstallé fireox, flash player, redémarré etc... rien n'y faisait 
Je n'avais pas pensé à cet util, en plus j'ai un boitier firewire qui était réglé sur 96000

Merci pour l'astuce !


----------



## Mister Mystery (1 Novembre 2007)

Je n'arrivais même pas à entendre MA musique 
http://profile.myspace.com/synsei1


----------

